# Aux depts



## Massleo123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Does anyone know about the rockland auxiliary? Pros vs cons? And how does it compare to other depts like whitman. Thanks!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Massleo123 said:


> Does anyone know about the rockland auxiliary? Pros vs cons? And how does it compare to other depts like whitman. Thanks!


They still have Aux in Rockland?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Winthrop has a very active auxiliary program,check them out they just had a few openings come up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Lawrence Auxiliary, Wilmington, Winthrop. Google Aux Depts in MA.


----------

